# Make up artist



## Mayoush (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello, as i am a make up artist in lebanon and i hold a certificate
Im going to live in sydney, can i work with my cetification or i need to study over in an institut in australia plz any suggestion tell me what to do


----------

